# 26" in 7 DAYS!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Just got in from a long (16hour) 7" event. Its been crazy here, 1 more inch and we break the december snowfall record.
I picked up my new truck from the plow upfitter at 10 am on 12 13 07, we got 12" that afternoon!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I counted 27" in just 3 storms


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

lawn king;463818 said:


> Just got in from a long (16hour) 7" event. Its been crazy here, 1 more inch and we break the december snowfall record.
> I picked up my new truck from the plow upfitter at 10 am on 12 13 07, we got 12" that afternoon!


We get that in a day here lol


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

DaySpring Services;464841 said:


> We get that in a day here lol


Lucky you!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Anything under 12 inches of snow it's not worth going out for.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Three storms in one week isnt bad. A few days off for Christmas then let the snow fly..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up with 28" total in 6 days. It's all settled down to about 18" now. I'm still beat. Let Christmas go by and I'll be ready again.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

must be nice. They were calling for 4 - 7" yesterday & I ended up measuring 2" in some of my areas.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow. I think i have all of you beat. All last week was in the low to mid 40's today was almost 60. And now it is raining and the wind is blowing like 40+. Send some of that WINTER weather down here. 
Lets see some pictures


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

lawn king;463818 said:


> Just got in from a long (16hour) 7" event. Its been crazy here, 1 more inch and we break the december snowfall record.
> I picked up my new truck from the plow upfitter at 10 am on 12 13 07, we got 12" that afternoon!


DUDE CALL ME NEXT TIME YOU GET SNOW!!!!!! I will come up and give ya a hand.


----------

